# Angle Iron Fillet Radius?



## Synchronize

Doing a little drafting in AutoCad and trying to draft some 1/8" x 3/4" x 3/4" angle iron. Trying to figure out what the fillet radius would be? Shockingly enough it's not in the Backstage Handbook. Even more shocking, I couldn't even find angle iron (Stock Steel Shapes 3rd edition pg. 114). Did a search using the google with no avail.


----------



## Footer

Depends on manufacture. Angle Section dimensions


----------



## Van

Quite true, what Footer said. Some will have a square outside angle, some will have a rounded. Unless it's a speciality piece, I find the inner chamfer tends to be the same as the thickness of the steel.


----------



## Footer

Van said:


> Quite true, what Footer said. Some will have a square outside angle, some will have a rounded. Unless it's a speciality piece, I find the inner chamfer tends to be the same as the thickness of the steel.


 
....and just throwing it out there... If this is something you are worried about messing up a project you really need to either go take a walk outside and see the sunshine or go grab a beer from the fridge. Most scene shops are not accurate enough that a chamfer is going to mess anything up... and a weld will fill the gap easily.


----------

